# 9 Hours, 9 Persons, 9 Doors being remastered for PC



## _v3 (Jul 3, 2016)

FCKIN YES, I've just gotten the first ending of ZTD and was wondering when 999 and VLR were going to be remade for PC.


----------



## Scarlet (Jul 3, 2016)

Ah, I just finished 999 today on the DS. Fantastic game, I'll probably leave it a few years and replay it :3 Just enough time to forget major plot details. I actually played Virtue's Last Reward first and remembered who Zero was wrong, so that made the game even more interesting :')

ANYWAY. I hope they release em all for the Vita. I fecking LOVE that system.


----------



## ut2k4master (Jul 3, 2016)

_v3 said:


> FCKIN YES, I've just gotten the first ending of ZTD and was wondering when 999 and VLR were going to be remade for PC.


i got the first ending after like 10 minutes xD


----------



## onepiecefreak (Jul 3, 2016)

Such a great series, remade on PC. HAVE! TO! BUY! Steam, take my money.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Jul 3, 2016)

but why would anyone waste their money on a vita port?


----------



## Scarlet (Jul 3, 2016)

Clydefrosch said:


> but why would anyone waste their money on a vita port?


Because it's a fantastic system with ample great games. Its drawback is its great games only come from one or two specific genres (JRPGs, Visual Novels etc)


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Jul 3, 2016)

Stream version's a must-buy; given that Amazon will eventually ship my ZTD orders for both systems and i've got VLR on it from PS+, I suppose I'll end up buying the Vita version as well to complete the trilogy there.


----------



## Silverthorn (Jul 3, 2016)

Hopefully they work on the background/environments textures as well.
I think 999 had drawn environments if I recall, no 3D models, so it shouldn't look that bad on PC. 
I'm not that hung up on graphics, but Zero Time Dilemma kinda disappointed me on that point.
 Some 3D Models are reaaally blocky (and sometimes shown very closely in cutscenes weirdly) , and sadly a lot of textures are simply monochrome which accentuates the problem.

I'm not saying the devs should work on high-res textures, but it's really not hard to round some edges on a 3D model. 
I just wish they had accounted the fact that things looking ok on a small screen might need a small touch-up to get it looking decent on PC.


----------



## Justinde75 (Jul 3, 2016)

Downloaded it onto my ds emulator some days ago. Hope its good


----------



## Gingerbread Crumb (Jul 3, 2016)

Man really loved 999 when I played it a couple of years ago. I'm excited for this should be a fun experience. I'm having trouble deciding whether I should get it for the vita or pc.


----------



## Haider Raza (Jul 4, 2016)

Why would someone wants to remaster a nds to pc?


----------



## Joe88 (Jul 4, 2016)

its a good time to be a pc gamer


----------



## Chary (Jul 4, 2016)

Haider Raza said:


> Why would someone wants to remaster a nds to pc?


So more people can legally play the game and experience it? And to make a definitive version featuring new assets and features?


----------



## RemixDeluxe (Jul 4, 2016)

Chary said:


> So more people can legally play the game and experience it? And to make a definitive version featuring new assets and features?


Emulators are legal fyi


----------



## Scarlet (Jul 4, 2016)

RemixDeluxe said:


> Emulators are legal fyi


Sure, but downloading the Roms online isn't


----------



## Chary (Jul 4, 2016)

RemixDeluxe said:


> Emulators are legal fyi


Emulators themselves, certainly. But for a game that didn't have a European release at all on the now "retro" DS, let's be honest, how many people are legally playing a game they own? Having a PC version lets people buy the game and support the devs/publishers, who really deserve your money, seeing as how this fantastic series sold like crap.


----------



## RemixDeluxe (Jul 4, 2016)

ScarletKohaku said:


> Sure, but downloading the Roms online isn't


No one argued that. But it's not completely illegal to play the game on PC was my point.

P.S. I just got into this series a week ago. I saw the original game came with the watch from the game. I know I'm super late to the party but I'm hoping they can do a reprint of the watches for newcomers like me. Wishful thinking but I wont cry if it never happens.


----------



## Scarlet (Jul 4, 2016)

RemixDeluxe said:


> No one argued that. But it's not completely illegal to play the game on PC was my point.
> 
> P.S. I just got into this series a week ago. I saw the original game came with the watch from the game. I know I'm super late to the party but I'm hoping they can do a reprint of the watches for newcomers like me. Wishful thinking but I wont cry if it never happens.


They do occasional competitions on their Twitter for the watches, so you could keep an eye out there. They might do another with the future 999 remaster. Other than that, I wouldn't get your hopes up, these things are limited edition for a reason sadly.


----------



## RemixDeluxe (Jul 4, 2016)

Chary said:


> Emulators themselves, certainly. But for a game that didn't have a European release at all on the now "retro" DS, let's be honest, how many people are legally playing a game they own? Having a PC version lets people buy the game and support the devs/publishers, who really deserve your money, seeing as how this fantastic series sold like crap.


What other people do is no one's business but their own. Whether it's likely or not that the game is being played illegally is irelavent, the point is its not illegal to play on PC.

I do feel terrible about not knowing about this series sooner. I would of definitely have bought it at the time.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



ScarletKohaku said:


> They do occasional competitions on their Twitter for the watches, so you could keep an eye out there. They might do another with the future 999 remaster. Other than that, I wouldn't get your hopes up, these things are limited edition for a reason sadly.


Are there any fan made watches sold anywhere? I'd like to have one even if it isn't the "official" one.


----------



## Viri (Jul 4, 2016)

Is 999 the game where you can stop time or w/e? I remember there being a visual novel type game on DS that I played a long time ago, and it had something to do with time. I remember it also having a neat anime intro, which impressed me, because I had no idea the DS could even handle video like that back then.


----------



## Chary (Jul 4, 2016)

Viri said:


> Is 999 the game where you can stop time or w/e? I remember there being a visual novel type game on DS that I played a long time ago, and it had something to do with time. I remember it also having a neat anime intro, which impressed me, because I had no idea the DS could even handle video like that back then.


999 is where 9 people are taken prisoner and have to go through a bunch of numbered doors and puzzles to escape. Only thing I can think relating to time-stopping would be Ghost Trick?

Edit: Maybe Time Hollow?


----------



## BLsquared (Jul 4, 2016)

Wow. Must say I am excited for this; I played the DS version last year and loved it. Gotta get me one of those cool watches; if only they made more of 'em.


----------



## Taleweaver (Jul 4, 2016)

Awesome news. 



RemixDeluxe said:


> What other people do is no one's business but their own. Whether it's likely or not that the game is being played illegally is irelavent, the point is its not illegal to play on PC.


Nice stubbornness there, buddy. Does it help you look yourself in the eye when you illegally play games this way?

*meanwhile, in a not too distant future*

Agent: what's all this, then? Marihuana, eh?
Person: it's legal fyi
Agent: no, it's not.
Person: it is in the Netherlands!
Agent: We're not in the Netherlands. *starts making a report*
Person: I'm just pointing out that it's not illegal to grow your own stuff!
Agent: *while still writing* actually, that would be illegal as well. Only licensed coffee shops are allowed to do that there.
Person: that's irelavent. The point is that it's not illegal.
Agent: whatever. Here's your fine.


----------



## RemixDeluxe (Jul 4, 2016)

Taleweaver said:


> Awesome news.
> 
> 
> Nice stubbornness there, buddy. Does it help you look yourself in the eye when you illegally play games this way?
> ...



Assuming I support piracy is your first mistake. I'm thankful I have the mental fortitude to not think arrogantly like you.


----------



## Ritsuki (Jul 4, 2016)

Stop arguing about piracy, it's 9 effing 99!! So excited to play this game again  It's my first visual novel (or second, can't remember if I finished Fate/Stay Night before or after 999) and one of my favorite games. And allow me a little digression about piracy actually. The first time I finished 999 was on a flashcard, illegally downloaded. Somebody correct me, but at that time, there was a "demo" on aksys' website. So I tried the demo and loved it. Unfortunately, the game wasn't available in Europe. Which means that without piracy, I would never have been able to play this game (import was a no-go, I was not working at the moment (student) and the prices for imported games in Switzerland is crazy). I won't be hypocritical, it doesn't mean that I would have bought the game if it ws available in my country. But now I'm (almost) an adult, I can pay for my games, and I'll definitely buy it (and not play it, like 95% of the games I buy). Like pretty much everything on this planet, I think piracy have good and bad sides, but we should not forget the most important thing : FUN. That's why people pirate games and coincidentally, that's alsl why people buy games too. So let's just be gamers in arms and continue to fight boredom. Amen.

TL;DR : I love this game,  great news, and leave piracy alone


----------



## Viri (Jul 4, 2016)

Chary said:


> 999 is where 9 people are taken prisoner and have to go through a bunch of numbered doors and puzzles to escape. Only thing I can think relating to time-stopping would be Ghost Trick?
> 
> Edit: Maybe Time Hollow?


I looked it up, and yea, I was talking about Time Hollow.


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Jul 4, 2016)

This is awesome because now more people will be able to experience a great series, but I'm going to say it again: they really screwed the pooch by not releasing these remasters before ZTD. I started replaying 999 and VLR a month before ZTD came out, and would have definitely have bought and played the remasters instead if they were available.


----------



## banzai200 (Jul 4, 2016)

Well, as long as just don't waste the hand drawn animations i'm welcoming it, 999 is the game that started me in the genre, and virtue's last reward lacked some things that it's predecessor made charming
i'm still to play ZTD, but as now, i just have a little problem with that game 3d models, it just feels weird


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Jul 4, 2016)

banzai200 said:


> i'm still to play ZTD, but as now, i just have a little problem with that game 3d models, it just feels weird


Indeed. I thought the models for VLR were great, but I think my problem with these ones is that they venture into the uncanny valley.


----------



## Baccabechoppin (Jul 4, 2016)

*Insert massive amount of hype here*


----------



## rickpower (Jul 4, 2016)

Justinde75 said:


> Downloaded it onto my ds emulator some days ago. Hope its good


is it emulator for 3ds? because i really want to play this game on 3ds without those 4xcards


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Jul 4, 2016)

rickpower said:


> is it emulator for 3ds? because i really want to play this game on 3ds without those 4xcards


They were referring to 999 (the original DS version), not ZTD.


----------



## Justinde75 (Jul 4, 2016)

rickpower said:


> is it emulator for 3ds? because i really want to play this game on 3ds without those 4xcards


No DS


----------



## _v3 (Jul 4, 2016)

ut2k4master said:


> i got the first ending after like 10 minutes xD


The coin toss doesn't count xD


----------



## WiiUBricker (Jul 4, 2016)

The video in the OP doesn't mention any platforms for the port.


----------



## SushiKing (Jul 4, 2016)

Good news i guess, but i'd rather still play it on the DS.


----------



## Lycan911 (Jul 4, 2016)

Hoping it'll come to the 3DS too.


----------



## Steena (Jul 4, 2016)

Silverthorn said:


> Hopefully they work on the background/environments textures as well.
> I think 999 had drawn environments if I recall, no 3D models, so it shouldn't look that bad on PC.
> I'm not that hung up on graphics, but Zero Time Dilemma kinda disappointed me on that point.
> Some 3D Models are reaaally blocky (and sometimes shown very closely in cutscenes weirdly) , and sadly a lot of textures are simply monochrome which accentuates the problem.
> ...


My biggest complaint about ZTD's aesthetics are the horrible animations. They are so minimal they look like still images, but then they vibrate a little and it just looks like glitches.
I have no idea what were they thinking with that abomination. The facial expressions are also ridiculous.

I'm glad 999 remaster will keep the hand drawn 2d visuals. I wonder which approach is cheaper assuming brand-new development.


----------



## banzai200 (Jul 4, 2016)

Steena said:


> My biggest complaint about ZTD's aesthetics are the horrible animations. They are so minimal they look like still images, but then they vibrate a little and it just looks like glitches.
> I have no idea what were they thinking with that abomination. The facial expressions are also ridiculous.
> 
> I'm glad 999 remaster will keep the hand drawn 2d visuals. I wonder which approach is cheaper assuming brand-new development.


This is kinda of a trend on the zero escape series now, the animations in Virtue's Last Reward were so minimal, despite it's nice graphics
But seriously, i would welcome the 2d visuals anytime, it's gorgeous and i don't think it's outdated at all


----------



## SushiKing (Jul 4, 2016)

Steena said:


> My biggest complaint about ZTD's aesthetics are the horrible animations. They are so minimal they look like still images, but then they vibrate a little and it just looks like glitches.
> I have no idea what were they thinking with that abomination. The facial expressions are also ridiculous.
> 
> I'm glad 999 remaster will keep the hand drawn 2d visuals. I wonder which approach is cheaper assuming brand-new development.



I can't agree more, the way they move too was so limited, like they were all robots or something.

And as much as i love the 2D visuals and art work from 999, it would be cool to see it in anime instead.
They even made a mini anime episode of VLR. If they make cut scenes like that, that would be dope, 
Just hope they wont implement any trash 3D animated crap they had for VLR and ZTD into this 999 remaster.


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Jul 4, 2016)

SushiKing said:


> Just hope they wont implement any trash 3D animated crap they had for VLR and ZTD into this 999 remaster.


Please, don't compare VLR's animation to ZTD. The only difference between 999's and VLR's animation was the extra dimension. They were both minimal but effective.


----------



## keven3477 (Jul 4, 2016)

I wonder how they will implement the ending Sudoku puzzle at the end, the imagery of that scene was something people liked and it could only been done via dual screen.


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Jul 4, 2016)

WiiUBricker said:


> The video in the OP doesn't mention any platforms for the port.


Technically no systems have been announced yet, but both Spike Chunsoft and Uchikoshi have been teasing a Steam/Vita port for weeks.

Regardless of your thoughts on DS emulation and piracy, the original game is still readily available on Amazon, and in fact has been the #1 selling DS game for at least the past week, with international shipping readily available. Whether you want to dump it to your PC or play it on your handheld is entirely your choice.

Was this a general Zero Escape panel, or actually sponsored by Aksys? I figured Spike Chunsoft would want to cut them out entirely on this one, and by the lack of any official statement from Aksys yet, they may well have been. Seems like the perfect title for a digital-only release, and Spike Chunsoft's started publishing their own digital titles, at least with the Steam releases of ZTD and the Danganronpa games.


----------



## leonmagnus99 (Jul 5, 2016)

could i play this after ZTD? 

i have not played the ds zero game and neither the 3ds/vita one called VLR.
am i misssing too much? (i watched a summary of both the 1st and 2nd zero games, both are very interesting)

is 999 the DS title with the ship ? so it is being remade for pc, i will defintely want to play it, looks fantastic.


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Jul 5, 2016)

keven3477 said:


> I wonder how they will implement the ending Sudoku puzzle at the end, the imagery of that scene was something people liked and it could only been done via dual screen.


They could easily do it on the Vita, since it has a touch screen as well. Just split the image halfway down the screen. They could also do the same thing for Steam and add a 180 degree screen rotation button for the same effect as turning your handheld upside down.


FireEmblemGuy said:


> Was this a general Zero Escape panel, or actually sponsored by Aksys?


I believe it was a panel specifically for Zero Escape (but don't quote me).


leonmagnus99 said:


> could i play this after ZTD?
> 
> i have not played the ds zero game and neither the 3ds/vita one called VLR.
> am i misssing too much? (i watched a summary of both the 1st and 2nd zero games, both are very interesting)
> ...


Yes, 999 is the one on the ship. A lot of the information you need to know in ZTD is done in rather lengthy (and sometimes retconning) exposition, so you could enjoy ZTD without prior Zero Escape experience, but obviously a lot will be spoiled. There's also tons of references, some minor, some major, that you wouldn't understand. I personally would recommend playing 999, then VLR, then ZTD, but it's not necessary.


----------



## FranckKnight (Jul 5, 2016)

Santa has a smiley face on his right leg on that picture o_o


----------



## Drona (Jul 5, 2016)

NikolaMiljevic said:


> Hoping it'll come to the 3DS too.



Yep, 999 made a nice use of dual screen.


----------



## BORTZ (Jul 5, 2016)

I thought I heard a whisper of maybe a Vita port, but that might be dead already.


----------



## Lycan911 (Jul 5, 2016)

Bortz said:


> I thought I heard a whisper of maybe a Vita port, but that might be dead already.


That's what Uchi teased on twitter, a "vital steamship"


----------



## BORTZ (Jul 5, 2016)

It would be nice to see it on Vita since VLR got a Vita release.


----------



## GuyInDogSuit (Jul 6, 2016)

I don't see the appeal of games like this.


----------



## banzai200 (Jul 6, 2016)

GuyInDogSuit said:


> I don't see the appeal of games like this.


mainly a mix of an (audio)book and those escape the room flash games
still cool though


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Jul 6, 2016)

GuyInDogSuit said:


> I don't see the appeal of games like this.


It's okay, games like this don't see the appeal in you either. Neither do I.

To each their own. I personally don't see the appeal of playing a game like Bioshock Infinite for 90 hours, but you do. Who am I (or you) to judge?


----------



## GuyInDogSuit (Jul 7, 2016)

Pedeadstrian said:


> It's okay, games like this don't see the appeal in you either. Neither do I.
> 
> To each their own. I personally don't see the appeal of playing a game like Bioshock Infinite for 90 hours, but you do. Who am I (or you) to judge?



Any reason why you decided to personally attack me? Not cool.


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Jul 7, 2016)

GuyInDogSuit said:


> Any reason why you decided to personally attack me? Not cool.


"I don't see the appeal of games like this" translates to "These games are pointless." It's rather easy to then infer that you're insulting anyone who _does_ like these games. Not cool.

Also, it should've been rather obvious that my "Neither do I" was facetious in nature.


----------



## GuyInDogSuit (Jul 7, 2016)

Pedeadstrian said:


> "I don't see the appeal of games like this" translates to "These games are pointless." It's rather easy to then infer that you're insulting anyone who _does_ like these games. Not cool.
> 
> Also, it should've been rather obvious that my "Neither do I" was facetious in nature.



Everyone's entitled to their opinions. I didn't personally attack anyone who plays these kinds of games. Not like you did.

Also, my badge in my signature is way off. I haven't even gotten around to playing Bioshock Infinite. The reason I have so many hours on my games is because of IdleMaster. At least try to learn the full story before you make assumptions about people.


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Jul 7, 2016)

GuyInDogSuit said:


> Everyone's entitled to their opinions. I didn't personally attack anyone who plays these kinds of games. Not like you did.
> 
> Also, my badge in my signature is way off. I haven't even gotten around to playing Bioshock Infinite. The reason I have so many hours on my games is because of IdleMaster. At least try to learn the full story before you make assumptions about people.


Yes, everyone's entitled to their opinion, but when it amounts to no more than saying "Your taste in X sucks" it's not really worth sharing. 999 is a good game, VLR is a great game, and ZTD is an alright game. If you like story-driven games with mystery, thrills, horror, and a buttload of twists and turns (or the idea of games with those elements), check them out. If not, well, why are you still here?


----------



## GuyInDogSuit (Jul 7, 2016)

Pedeadstrian said:


> Yes, everyone's entitled to their opinion, but when it amounts to no more than saying "Your taste in X sucks" it's not really worth sharing. 999 is a good game, VLR is a great game, and ZTD is an alright game. If you like story-driven games with mystery, thrills, horror, and a buttload of twists and turns (or the idea of games with those elements), check them out. If not, well, why are you still here?



Uh, yes, that's why I play a lot of RPGs like The Witcher series. I didn't say YOUR taste (or anyone's taste, for that matter) in games sucks. I said I don't see the appeal of it. Completely different concept, here.


----------



## faku1810 (Jul 7, 2016)

GuyInDogSuit said:


> I don't see the appeal of games like this.


Ignoring the whole offtopic discussion above. The appeal of visual novel games is mostly in the story itself. It's like reading a book while being part of the book, deciding how the story should advance. For people who enjoy well written stories and don't mind reading a lot of dialogue, they're simply the best thing out there.

The Zero Escape series in particular, mixes this up with a thriller scenario, since you're trapped with strangers you've never seen, in a game that could cost you your life. Not to mention the theories it makes use of to explain why things in the game happen the way it does. It's just a very interesting experience, and it's definitely worth trying them out even if they don't call you at a first glance.


----------



## GuyInDogSuit (Jul 8, 2016)

faku1810 said:


> Ignoring the whole offtopic discussion above. The appeal of visual novel games is mostly in the story itself. It's like reading a book while being part of the book, deciding how the story should advance. For people who enjoy well written stories and don't mind reading a lot of dialogue, they're simply the best thing out there.
> 
> The Zero Escape series in particular, mixes this up with a thriller scenario, since you're trapped with strangers you've never seen, in a game that could cost you your life. Not to mention the theories it makes use of to explain why things in the game happen the way it does. It's just a very interesting experience, and it's definitely worth trying them out even if they don't call you at a first glance.



I'm not a big fan of visual novels, so to speak. While I enjoy games with a huge story and involving narrative, I prefer to be part of the action. Which is why I prefer RPGs like The Witcher, Dragon Age, Mass Effect, etc.


----------



## Hells Malice (Jul 12, 2016)

Definite day 1 buy. Playing through Zero Time Dilemma makes me want to replay 999 pretty bad.




Haider Raza said:


> Why would someone wants to remaster a nds to pc?



Why would someone want to bring a fairly popular series to a wider audience? (not only that but in a form that will easily make many fans re-buy the game)

Shit dude I dunno that's a tough one.


----------



## onepiecefreak (Jul 12, 2016)

Day-1 buy? I will buy it even before it's released.


----------



## Daniel41550 (Jul 12, 2016)

They probably should have tried to develop this earlier, would have been much better if they could have released ZTD on PC with VLR and 999.


----------



## Nirmonculus (Jul 12, 2016)

I just bought the ds version brand new though, still can't wait for the pc release.


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Jul 12, 2016)

onepiecefreak said:


> Day-1 buy? I will buy it even before it's released.


If it's anything like ZTD there won't be a preorder, so no you won't. (;


----------



## onepiecefreak (Jul 12, 2016)

It's such a paradox thing. You won't understand but I will have it 
Schrödinger's Cat and such things.


----------



## Haloman800 (Jul 13, 2016)

ScarletKohaku said:


> Sure, but downloading the Roms online isn't





Chary said:


> Emulators themselves, certainly. But for a game that didn't have a European release at all on the now "retro" DS, let's be honest, how many people are legally playing a game they own? Having a PC version lets people buy the game and support the devs/publishers, who really deserve your money, seeing as how this fantastic series sold like crap.



Who honestly cares what's legal in terms of software? Copying files hurts no one; I couldn't care less what some bureaucrat (who's paid by stealing from the productive in terms of taxes) thinks should he allowed or not.


----------



## Chary (Jul 13, 2016)

Haloman800 said:


> Who honestly cares what's legal in terms of software? Copying files hurts no one; I couldn't care less what some bureaucrat (who's paid by stealing from the productive in terms of taxes) thinks should he allowed or not.


now we're getting into the stupid side of the argument. But sure, deny a hardworking team of devs their money if you get your jollies from that.


----------



## LittleFlame (Jul 13, 2016)

Haloman800 said:


> Who honestly cares what's legal in terms of software? Copying files hurts no one; I couldn't care less what some bureaucrat (who's paid by stealing from the productive in terms of taxes) thinks should he allowed or not.


why yes that's totally logical, imagine if we all decided to pirate it would literally destroy the industry


----------

